# 13dp3dt BFP but bleeding, HELP......



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh girls I don't know what to think, got BFP this morning and light bleeding today and AF type cramps. Am booked in for HCG bloods in morning, any hope at all?


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I think light bleeding is common and normal in early pregnancy, but it's always best to get it checked out. I don't know too much about these things but I really hope it's all ok for you *fingers crossed*


----------

